# Timeshare Exchange Company Information and FAQs



## DeniseM

*Interval International Information and FAQ

RCI Weeks Information and FAQ

RCI Points Information and FAQ

RCI Points vs Weeks Differences

Websites for Exchange Companies

Which Exchange Companies allow exchanges to be rented?*

*Interval International Travel Demand - Master Index*
*The Travel Demand Index only shows the _exchange demand_ for each week of the year, within that specific region - it does not show the trading value of a _deposit_, and one region's  numbers cannot be compared to another region's numbers.


----------

